# الى جميع الزملاء في قسم الهندسة الطبية- تتمة جميع المواضيع -ارجو التثبيت



## م.محمد الكسواني (4 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الزملاء الكرام
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
ان الهدف المنشود من وضع المشاركات والرد عليها هو الاستفادة من اكبر قدر من المعلومات الوافية والصحيحة، والذي يتم عن طريق الترابط بين الاعضاء والتعاون فيما بيتهم من اجل تحقيق هذه الغاية، و الحمد لله ان هذا التعاون موجود في ملتقانا الطيب، ومن اجل تطوير هذه المواضيع واهميتها فقد عمد المشرفون الكرام على إنشاء فهرست ومكتبة خاصة للقسم لتسهيل الحصول على المعلومة وتوفيرا للوقت والجهد ولكن من الملاحظ ان بعض المواضيع في الفهرست غير مكتملة المعلومات والشرح ومن اجل ذلك اقترح ان نقوم بتكملة المواضيع وذلك على النحو التالي:​ 
1 يقوم اي العضو بالدخول الى فهرست الهندسة الطبية واختيار موضوع لديه خبرة واسعة فيه، او نترك الخيار للمشرفين الكرام تحديد المواضيع وبواقع 3 مواضيع اسبوعيا، ويتم الاتفاق عليها للعمل علي تكميلها .​ 
2 اضافة معلومات وشرح عن الاجهزة التي تم الاتفاق عليها موضحا بالصور ان امكن. والرجاء عدم المشاركة بعبارات الشكر او الاطراء.​ 
3 في حال اكتمال جميع المعلومات عن الموضوع والتي قد تشمل ( صيانة، ملحقات الجهاز، مستهلكات خاصة للجهاز،...الخ)،نقوم بالتنويه للمشرف ان الموضوع قد اكتمل ويقوم المشرف بكتابة (موضوع مكتمل) بجانب الموضوع الاصلي في فهرست الهندسة الطبية.​ 
مثال مبسط للتوضح:
جهاز ECG
يقوم العضو بقراءة الموضوع والمشاركات الواردة فيه، ومن ثم القيام بالمشاركة بما لم يتم ذكره عن طريق شرح وصور ان امكن، فمثلا ECG Cable ما اهميته وما هي اعطاله وكيفية فحصه حيث ان تعطل Cable يؤدي احيانا الى ايقاف الجهاز كاملا، وكذلك انواع نهاية Cable واشكالها وبعد ذلك الملحقات والمستهلكات التي يجب استخدامها لضمان عمل الجهاز بصورة صحيحة وكذلك ما هي المشاكل التي تنتج عن الخلل في اي من المستهلكات او الملحقات والتي يظن بسببها المهندس ان الخلل من الجهاز نفسه علما بأن الجهاز صحيح.​ 
فقط هذا مثال نظري للتوضيح، وكذلك نفس الطريقة مع جميع الاجهزة ولكن بالشرح الوافي والصور ان امكن​ 
بارك الله فيكم جميعا
:55: اخوكم محمد الكسواني​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ م/ محمد الكسواني .

تحية طيبة .

فكرة رائعة ومثمرة وممكن ان يجني منها الأعضاء خبرة واسعة في مجال اختصاصهم .

يتم تثبيت الموضوع في حالة تفاعل الأعضاء مع الموضوع .

واعتقد الموضوع المرشح جهاز نابولايزر هو احد الأجهزة التبخيرية لمرضى الربو .



البغدادي .


----------



## م.ابو نايل (5 أغسطس 2007)

الأخوة الأفاضل/ محمد الكسواني ، شكري محمد نوري .

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... وبعد .

أضم صوتي الي صوتيكما لما فيه لمصلحة الجميع ومدى الفائدة التي سوف نستفيد منها جميعا باذن الله.
لدي اقتراح أيضا مكمل لاقتراحاتكم اذا سمحتم لي، ولا أعلم اذا كنتم تؤيدونه ام لا ، وهو عباره عن اجراء مسابقه لافضل بحث علمي يتم في موضوع معين تقترحه الادارة ،وتكون الجائزة مثلا أن يحصل الفائز على ترقيه او ماترونه مناسبا وكل ذلك من أجل الرقي بالعلم لتعم الفائده على الجميع باذن الله.
أسأل الله لي وللجميع التوفيق و لما فيه الخير .


----------



## أبو راكان الشمري (5 أغسطس 2007)

*هذا هو المهم.موضوع كامل ومرتب ومنسق ويمكن طباعته بعد تنقيحه من الزملاء والمشرفين
شكرا جزيلا لكم.*


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (5 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا
على بركة الله 
الرجاء تحديد موضوعين كذلك وانا ان شاء الله قبل نهاية الاسبوع اكون قد اكملت طرح معلومات جهاز التبخيرة ان شاء الله


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (9 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
الحمد لله تمت اضافة شرح جديد في موضوع Nebulizer على الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=38602

ارجو من الزملاء التعاون فيما بيننا للعمل على اتمام مواضيع القسم ان شاء الله

بارك الله فيكم
وفقكم الله


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (14 أغسطس 2007)

اخواني وزملائي..
اين اقتراحاتكم عن تتمة المواضيع في الفهرس.
ارجو منكم التفاعل حيث ان هذا المجهود سيكون منا والينا، فلا تبخلوا على انفسكم.
وفقكم الله.


----------



## mohabd28eg (14 أغسطس 2007)

والف شكر مرة اخرى وانشاء اللة نتشرف بالحضور


----------



## mohabd28eg (14 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا أخى الفاضل و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المسلم84 (29 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## omardj84 (2 مايو 2008)

والله إنها فكرة سديدة لإن كتير من المواضيع يلي عم تكون بالأخير مابعود حتى بيهتم بقرائتها إلا من قصدها...
والصراحة المنتدى كله معلومات مفيدة ويجب متابعتها... وبطريقتكم المشكورين عليها بتوفروا علينا الوقت...
مشكورين بجد....


----------



## المسلم84 (4 يونيو 2008)

*Nebuliser LS 2000-3000*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ولانجاح هذه الجهود اقدم لكم دليل المستخدم ل Nebuliser LS 2000-3000
وارجو ان يستفيد منه الجميع وشكرا

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم...


----------



## محمدالقبالي (5 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
الفكره رائعه وتحتاج الى التفاعل من جميع الأعضاء


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (8 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا...
اشكركم على المرور والمشاركة..


----------



## المهندس بلكس (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الملف


----------



## اسرار الهاجري (19 يوليو 2008)

مشكور عالفكره


----------



## ghost_adel (20 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير على المجهود والشرح


----------



## جاكس (4 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
و الله فكرة ممتازة و ياريت يقتنع المشرفين فيها و ينفذوها لكي تعم الفائدة على زوار و اعضاء هذا المنتدى الشامل
و يكون البحث على المواضيع التي تهم الدارس اسرع و اشمل 
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## therarocky (1 مارس 2009)

شكــــــرا جزيلا على الفكرة الرائعة 


وشكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل على ال service manuale
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هدى هدهد (23 مايو 2009)

تسلم ومشكور وكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## محمد شمو (3 يوليو 2009)

إخواني الأفاضل 
إننا بصدد إنشاء قسم صيانة حديثة قائم علي أسس علمية متطورة ونحتاج إلي جهدكم ومقترحاتكم القيمة من حيث :
1- الجوانب الفنية لتصميم ورشة الصيانة (الاجهزة التي نحتاجها لتدعيم عمليات الصيانة- الهيكل الإداري)
2- الطرق المستخدمة في تصميم إستمارات الصيانة لمختلف الأجهزة وإستمارات حصر الأجهزة الطبية
3- كيفية التعامل التجاري مع المستشفيات الحكومية والخاصة وعيادات الأطباء من حيث عقودات الصيانة ةغير ذلك
4- وأي مواضيع أخري
لينتفع به كل أهلكم في السودان.
مهندس طبي محمد


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (14 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيكم حهد مثمر ان شاء الله


----------



## ولد الشرقيه (16 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
فكره جيده ومفيده وتوفر للوقت ونتمنى من الجميع المساعده لتجهيز الفهرس والله الموفق


----------



## زيزفون85 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووممنونة


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (30 نوفمبر 2009)

فكره اكثر من رائعه


----------



## زيزفون85 (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع حقيقة استفاديت منه انشالله يستمر عطاءكم لفائدة الجميع.جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## حسين سعيد البلوي (25 فبراير 2010)

لله يعطيك العافية وماقصرت


----------



## ام ممدوح (10 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوتي في الله
في الحقيقة فكرة ممتازة لكي تعم الفائدة ولتبادل المعلومات والتركيز على النقاط المهمة والالمام با الاعطال التي قد تحدث باستمرار ،ولكي تكون الفائدة اكبر يمكن التطرق لبعض الاجهزة الحديثة وكيفية التعامل معها والوفروقات الواضحة بينها وبين الاجهزة القديمة ان وجدت. 
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## tinza (19 يوليو 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ahmedfaroukmassas (26 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم 
بعد التحيه بعد اذن الااداره طبعا
نحن شركه طبيه تبحث عن مهندس طبى لديه خبره وممارسه وقدره على التعامل مع الاخرين والعمل فى السعوديه من لديه القدره الرجاء ارسال ال cv على الايميل التالى [email protected]
عنايه الاخ احمد


----------



## khaled hyasat (30 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي محمد انت واخواني الزملاء الاعضاء جميعا ونفعنا الله بكم حيث انني عضو جديد من الاردن


----------



## mk_601432 (6 أبريل 2011)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## يمن ديب (16 يوليو 2011)

شكرا ووفقكم الله على هذه المواضيع الشيقة والمفيدة


----------



## bassel1 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير روعة


----------



## عاشق التاريخ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=2496934#post2496934#ixzz1ggfQfnUf

شركه اراب ميديكال من الشركات المتخصصه في استيراد الاجهزه ومستلزماتها الطبيه حيث يتوافر لدينا جميع مستلزمات كل اجهزه المونيتور ورسم القلب والدياثيرمى والتخدير والتنفس الصناعى والمصدر الضوئي وكذلك جميع انواع اللمبات الطبيه الفروع بالقاهره والاسكندريه والمنصوره للتواصل 
القاهره 16 شارع بستان الفاضل القصر العينى الاسكندريه 19 ش عبد الحميد بدوى من ش شامبليون بجوار حلوانى باليرما الازاريطه المنصوره 4 ش رمزى متفرع من ش جيهان امام مستشفي الطواري


----------



## الارقم امير (3 يناير 2012)

الان تم عمل جهاز نابولايزر سنتر يسع لعدد 6 اشخاص فى ان واحد وانشاء الله سوف اقوم بالشرح فى الموقع قريباً وهذ بضم صوتى للاخوه المهندسين الذين سبقونى


----------

